

Introducing Awesome, Smack Talking Google Shoes… - fcukdigg
http://www.macgasm.net/2013/03/11/what-do-you-get-when-you-mix-adidas-shoes-and-google-smack-talk/

======
thesystemis
I worked on these shoes (I am a co-founder of the studio yesyesno /
yesyesno.com) and happy to answer any questions. It was really a _quick_
prototype, and we are in the process of open sourcing all the schematics and
code around the project.

our repo (which will get cleaned up / readme shortly) is here:
<https://github.com/jmsaavedra/shoes>

------
fcukdigg
Now, if we could get these connected to Google Glass…

